# Need a GPU around 19K



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

Hello people,

I just casually play games in ma PC and i don't have any other consoles right now.
My brother recently wanted me to Buy a PS3 but due to difficult custom firmware installation and new PS4, i shifted my thought to buy a graphic card.

I previously had a Geforce GTX 260 performance edition for the past 3 and a half years and i was pretty satisfied with it.But i was playing with my small 19inch PC monitor only.

Now i got my GPU burnt up and so buying a new GPU.

Please suggest me a good,latest and reliable GPU around 19K.

I will be using that for playing games like BattleF 3,COD and latest games which are graphics hungry.
Also i am planning to buy a HDTV around 50inch TV and i will use that as the display for my PC gaming + Xbox controller.



*PSU* - Cooler master eXtreme power plus 600W (RS-600-PCAR-E3)
*
Budget* - around 19K may be a Little compromise 

* PC specs:*

                Operating System
			Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1
		CPU
			Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	66 °C
			Kentsfield 65nm Technology
		RAM
			4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 397MHz (5-6-6-18)
		Motherboard
			Intel Corporation DQ35MP (J1PR)
		Graphics
			HCM510LSA (1024x768@60Hz)
			Intel Q35 Express Chipset Family (Intel)
		Hard Drives
			149GB Seagate ST3160815AS ATA Device (SATA)	49 °C
			1863GB Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT166 ATA Device (SATA)	47 °C
		Optical Drives
			HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 ATA Device
			SONY DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device

* Gaming at* - 45-50 inch HDTV

Please suggest me a Graphic card that will run all the games fine without any lag or noticeable FPSlag even when i connect it to my HDTV.

Thank you.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2013)

Zotac gtx 660ti 2gb @19.5k seems best for you though your cpu will bottleneck ,but it will be usefull if you upgrade your system later.

regarding psu,it is blacklisted and not that good,but you are running gtx 260 which consumes 180w, so i think gtx 660ti will fine with that psu,though your next upgrade should be good psu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

IF the cpu will not be a bottleneck, get Asus HD7870 2GB available for 16.5k and Corsair GS500.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

Ok.So I have to upgrade my PSU too right ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Ok.So I have to upgrade my PSU too right ?


Upgrade isn't the right word, replace is a more appropriate word.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

what about HD 7870 XT 2GB ?

What FPS will i get with Asus HD7870 2GB on Crysis 3 / Bioshock latest etc ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> what about HD 7870 XT 2GB ?
> 
> What FPS will i get with Asus HD7870 2GB on Crysis 3 / Bioshock latest etc ?


> Get XT if you can. Its faster than non XT model.

> Google for benchmarks for that.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Get XT if you can. Its faster than non XT model.
> 
> > Google for benchmarks for that.



Ok .Thank you so much

Ok, I have a doubt .

If i buy Zotac GTX 660Ti - whenever Nvidia pushes a driver will Zotac deliver the driver without much delay ? or Zotac prepares their own drivers?


----------



## vkl (May 25, 2013)

It's Nvidia who is making the drivers for their cards not zotac or any other company.You can directly download and use Nvidia's drivers for the card.The same drivers would be up on zotac's website.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

Oh. thanks for the info..

I am thinking of getting Zotac 660ti.
Any other suggestions ?? can i go with it ?

Can i depend on that for 3 more years to play good graphic intense games without any lag on 46inch TV ?

I can extend the budget to maxxxxx - 23K or so


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Oh. thanks for the info..
> 
> I am thinking of getting Zotac 660ti.
> Any other suggestions ?? can i go with it ?
> ...


Overclocked HD7870 beats GTX660Ti


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

^ will that void my warranty ?
I heard OC on Nvidia voids the warranty 

Thank you


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> ^ will that void my warranty ?
> I heard OC on Nvidia voids the warranty
> 
> Thank you


From where do you guys hear all this sh*t? Please provide the source, I have a spare sniper cum assassin lying around.


----------



## Jripper (May 25, 2013)

^ You can get a factory OC 7870


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

So overclocking Doesn't void warranty on Nvidia or AMD ??
( I head that from a channel in youtube )
Ill find it .. he he


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> So overclocking Doesn't void warranty on Nvidia or AMD ??
> ( I head that from a channel in youtube )
> Ill find it .. he he


No, it doesn't. Make sure you find _him_,


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

Ok .. This is getting too complicated.

*1)22 or 23K max 
2)Want to play graphic intensive games in a 46 inch HDTV without any lag for atleast 2 and a half years.*

Zotac 660Ti

Will the above satisfy that ??
Or some other suggestion ?

Thank You!


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2013)

OVERCLOCKING voids warranty if you r gpu fails,as you will be responisble for damages of gpu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Ok .. This is getting too complicated.
> 
> *1)22 or 23K max
> 2)Want to play graphic intensive games in a 46 inch HDTV without any lag for atleast 2 and a half years.*
> ...


Get Sapphire HD7950 VapourX at that budget.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

OK, If i buy a Zotac 660Ti 2GB is there any chance of getting lag in crysis 3 on HDTV ?

In future can i buy some other graphic card and connect both of them to work together to get awesome results ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> OK, If i buy a Zotac 660Ti 2GB is there any chance of getting lag in crysis 3 on HDTV ?
> 
> In future can i buy some other graphic card and connect both of them to work together to get awesome results ?



haaaaaaaaa  for multigpus you need whole new system and mobo which supports multigpus.you are thinking faraway. 

learn here - *www.tomshardware.com/forum/245454-33-crossfire-faqs


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

Oops !

thanks for the article !


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Ok .. This is getting too complicated.
> 
> *1)22 or 23K max
> 2)Want to play graphic intensive games in a 46 inch HDTV without any lag for atleast 2 and a half years.*
> ...



46inch or 55 inch, the native resolution for hdtv's are 1080p.

First of all, 7870 is slower than a 660-ti. But its pricing is low and thus has good value. 
I would recommend the 660-ti. At 1080p, it actually is a tad ahead than 7950 with latest 320.18 whql drivers.

Check the following:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XJ3jAV5.gif



This is taken from the techpowerup review of evga 780 superclocked.

EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler 3 GB Review | techPowerUp

But i would suggest you to wait for the respective 7xx series refresh. After 780, two more cards will launch next month namely Gtx 770 and gtx 760-ti.
Both of them are rebranded 680 and 670 with other improvements and high clock speeds. The things that are notable are the rumored low price points. 
The 770 is rumored to be around $399 and 760-ti to be $250-$299. Since 780 is already available in india, i suppose the 760-ti will just replace 660-ti's price, as soon as it launches.

Waiting a bit more would be a sensible decision from your side.


----------



## Cilus (May 25, 2013)

My suggestion will be HD 7870XT which is retailing at 16.4K + 4% tax in Vedant Computer, Kolkata. Although they don't have any Online Portal, order can be placed through Telephone. A lot of forum members have purchased components from them in the same manner. Ya, it performs slightly slower than than GTX 660 Ti but the price difference isn't justified. Also the card comes with Sapphire's standard copper pipe based Dual Fan Cooler and can be overclocked to improve performance and can touch 660 Ti.


----------



## TheMost (May 25, 2013)

@vickybat - thanks for your concern,But i don't have that much time 
@cilus - i will think about that !

BTW if any other better graphic cards at same budget are available around the U.S or Brunei, please let me know..
I have some friends there.. I can get cards from there


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2013)

no international warranty, forget it and might custom charges may apply


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

TheMost said:


> @vickybat - thanks for your concern,But i don't have that much time
> @cilus - i will think about that !
> 
> BTW if any other better graphic cards at same budget are available around the U.S or Brunei, please let me know..
> I have some friends there.. I can get cards from there



read the post above and if you don't care here's some good deals for you :
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, HD7970


----------



## TheMost (May 26, 2013)

Finally gonna get Zotac 660Ti by today or tmr


----------



## TheMost (May 27, 2013)

Hello should i get the ordinary 660Ti version 
or the amp! version
or the amp! extreme version

any huge difference ?? Should i go for the eXtreme ?

or should i go with 
*ASUS GeForce GTX 660Ti DirectCU II TOP*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2013)

Get amp! edition if the price differernce between non amp! and amp! isn't much. Basically, you are paying for the factory staff overclocking the card for you, which you can do yourself too.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Hello should i get the ordinary 660Ti version
> or the amp! version
> or the amp! extreme version
> 
> ...



overclocking and one of the best gpu cooler - nothing beats Asus GTX 660 TI DC2 Top 

GTX 660 Ti Roundup (ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, Galaxy, MSI) - Page 24


----------



## TheMost (May 28, 2013)

Bought a ASUS 660 Ti Cu2Top OC ! 
21.8 K - Chennai

Thank you guys so much for the discussion and help 

Bit worried whether my PSU - Cooler master eXtreme power plus 600W (RS-600-PCAR-E3) would provide the power necessary for the OC


----------



## vickybat (May 28, 2013)

^^ Congrats for your purchase mate.  That is one beast of a gpu.

Buuut.....change that psu asap. It's blacklisted and has a very high failure rate. It might go poof and take the gpu with it.
Sell it off and invest in a corsair or seasonic 600w. Corsair GS 600 will be fine.

Finally, do post some pics of your card.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2013)

congrats !!! 

change that PSU. +1 for GS600


----------



## TheMost (May 28, 2013)

Thank you 
Ok .. I will change the PSU too .
Is the GS600 future proof ? Cause if i buy a gpu for some 30K some 3years after, will i be forced to change the GPU again ?

If yes then suggest me a good PSU that will be future proof

Sell the PSU ? Local or sonewhere else ? I dont have an idea .. is there any buy back scheme available across INDIA ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 28, 2013)

get seasonic s12 620w psu.enough to handle any single gpu


----------



## TheMost (May 28, 2013)

^ Thank You So much !


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

GS600 and s12 620 both should be able to handle a SLI setup of GTX 660 Ti just fine.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 4, 2013)

Even if I upgrade a high end cpu and mobo this will hold good right?


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

well that depends on the cpu you are going to upgrade to .. most SB/IB/HS cpu will go well with GTX 660 ti Sli setup even ~ 4.5/ 4.3 Ghz OCed setup is be possible but for cpus like Sandy Bridge-E Core i7 3820 or core i7 3960X EE cpu/gpu overclocking may not be a very good idea - same goes for cpus like FX 8350 - if you intend to use any of these power hungry cpus look for 650/700W PSU.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh .. I understand ..
Thank you.


----------

